# Electric Trolling Motor



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I need some of your expert advise. I have a platform fishing boat that I have rigged a "transom style" plate to the bow of. I want to mount an electric trolling motor on that plate so that steering from the bow can be achieved. What I need is for the control handle and the prop to be pointing in the same direction. All of the transom mount models have the handle pointing in one direction while the prop is in the opposite (totally understandable). My question to all of you experts is: Can I take the control unit off of the shaft, turn it 180 degrees and reinstall it on the shaft without compromising the wiring etc?

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm kind of curious about this question too !! I'm looking for somebody that has already done this. I'm afraid I would screw something up...
Although Bears Butt, I've heard , don't know for sure, we could put a 'weedeater' handle on these. On with the curve, so we wouldn't have to reach backwards all the time. Again I don't want to screw something up.
Bears Butt....is your wifes name Becky ?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

How does that weedeater handle idea work? Would I be able to change the speed of the throttle? Keep in mind I'm trying to mount the motor onto the bow of my boat.

No, my wife's name is Sherry.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just for you Bears Butt....I have a Minnekota Endura 36...there is one bolt under the main control ( body ) I undid the bolt and it allows me to rotate the control arm. I could not, nor did I want to pull if off, but it does run with the head facing either direction....
Gotta go eat, I'll get back to you.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey great! That's is all I need to know. I won't buy one unless there is a mounting screw under the head. Thanks for looking at yours and posting the results! I hope nothing got messed up inside. I'm leaning toward a MinnKota with 40 plus pounds of thrust. My boat is a 16 ft., semi-flat bottom and is very wide and heavy. I like to drift fish, and with an electric motor I should be able to better control the speed and direction of the drift.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have mine on a pontoon....I also like to drift fish. 

That's why we're kind of looking for a weedeater attachment that will allow the 'control arm' to wrap around the front of us. Instead of always reaching behind. Save my back a little pain..

Good luck fishing this year....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I have mine on a pontoon....I also like to drift fish.
> 
> That's why we're kind of looking for a weedeater attachment that will allow the 'control arm' to wrap around the front of us. Instead of always reaching behind. Save my back a little pain..
> 
> Good luck fishing this year....


I have a minkota 36 lbs on my pontoon, and I agree its a pain always having to reach behind me to steer. I have been thinking of rigging mine so it can be steered in the front too, let me know if you get something worked out .45....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I have mine on a pontoon....I also like to drift fish.
> ...


I'll work on it soon....I met a guy who had his set up in the front, but, he couldn't use his fins and the motor head was always in the way of catching fish. It worked good for him because he had a real bad back. I don't think I would like that set-up though.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son turned his for his pontoon. This allowes the motor to now use the 5 speed to push the pontoon in reverse. Normally you only get the 3 normal reverse gears.
His is a 36 # thrust minkota.
He is going to do the same to my motor.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> My son turned his for his pontoon. This allowes the motor to now use the 5 speed to push the pontoon in reverse. Normally you only get the 3 normal reverse gears.
> His is a 36 # thrust minkota.
> He is going to do the same to my motor.


How the heck do you use that ice fishing ?? :shock:

GrandpaD, we're trying to make the handles longer and with a bend in them so we don't have to reach back all the time...
I think what you did is give more *mach 5* power trolling backwards, which is also a good idea...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck on the extention. That would be a nice opiton.
My brother in law had a straight handle extention, but that would hit me in the back on my toon.
I just got used to the handle location and I keep a little tention on the shaft so it doesn't move on it's own. I use my fins to change direction if it's just a small adjustment in direction.
I will like having the 5 gears to work with though, now the handle will be turned the other direction.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you can be like me and say screw it I am sick of this toon, sell it buy a little fishing boat you can stand up in and take out 3 other people.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Or you can be like me and say screw it I am sick of this toon, sell it buy a little fishing boat you can stand up in and take out 3 other people.


Its because some of us don't all that money you got orvis1 !! :wink:

Spring in near... *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can be like me and say screw it I am sick of this toon, sell it buy a little fishing boat you can stand up in and take out 3 other people.
> ...


Exactly! We all know orvis is raking in the money! :mrgreen: Cant wait to take a spin in the boat orv, maybe we can all get together on a lake when ice off comes that would be a blast.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You both got yourselves a deal, and I know the perfect lake  ! That was just what last years tax money went to, right now orvis1 is NOT raking in the dough. Straight commission + slow sales = thin wallet.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know of a lake too! :wink:


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Take that screw out, turn the handle 180 degrees and FISH ON.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> Take that screw out, turn the handle 180 degrees and FISH ON.


Its a bolt with a phillips head and a nut.... :roll:

And where have you been all year ?? You'd better have a good story to tell, I kinda missed you.... 

Not like that either.....


----------

